# Post pics of you dog house/kennel!



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wanted to see what your dog houses/ or kennels look like. so I can get some future ideas when I get my pit, and see some of the creative places you've built for your dog to  in.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dave is the man with the canine castle!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

hehe, My pit sleep in my bed with me<3


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> hehe, My pit sleep in my bed with me<3


yup...

i have a doghouse out back but i dont think hes even gone inside of it since we got him LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dogs are both inside dogs too. They live on the couch lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> My dogs are both inside dogs too. They live on the couch lol


do you have to ask them if you can sit on "their" couch? LOL! :roll:

seems like i have to ask Riley to move over in the bed! xD

she's such a bed hog!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> do you have to ask them if you can sit on "their" couch? LOL! :roll:
> 
> seems like i have to ask Riley to move over in the bed! xD
> 
> she's such a bed hog!


:rofl::rofl: my boys move but then they want to lay on me.:rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl: my boys move but then they want to lay on me.:rofl:


Om, ROFL! sounds like Riley. xD She lays on me if I wont move.I guess i make a nice heating pad for her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Om, ROFL! sounds like Riley. xD She lays on me if I wont move.I guess i make a nice heating pad for her.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

My dogs are inside dogs too. Unless you live in a warm climate year round Pit Bulls cannot be strictly outside dogs. Their coats are too thin to stand up to cold weather.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

my dogs stay inside also


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I live in Ct and my dog is outside 8-10 hours a day, he has an insluted dog house, but I play catch with him in the snow when its 15 out and he loves it, that thin coat thing is a bunch of bull (no pun intended) these dogs handle the cold just fine


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis sleeps in my bed also. He hates being outside by himself. He will just sit at the gate and stare at the house.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have 10 X 10 cages with dog houses on top of pallets inside of a half acre enclosure energized by a cattle fence.










Heated water buckets









This is an old cable run set up when I had a DA female pit.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

sampson u got some great looking dogs DUDE!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you...I have been blessed to pick out a few good pups.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i like that black dog on the runner looks good


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Our Old Setup at our first house! The building on the right was built just for the dogs, training track, mill, whelping pens, scales ect.



















Where we moved, this is where the dogs were to be














































OUr new building


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice set up ofk............is the b. ball goal still up ?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah but it serves as the anchor for my springpole!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice.............good idea to use it that way..one less hole you had to dig......lol


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet setups! keep em comming...


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ofk how far apart did u set yer posts up for your runners i need to make me some like that


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow I really like your setups ofk that is a great idea with the runners, if I had more space out here I would do that, but I think im going to do 3 kennels with slabs on the bottom and im going to build/buy a shed and have crates in there for them during the winter so at night I will have them in a heated shed crated. And once they get outta the chewing stage im going to buy a couple heated buckets!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I am actually changing my setup today.. From this 40X30 pen w/ a puppy pen on side, will get a big spread pic before I take them down today. I also have a welping area built under my deck beside my basement door. Thats not changing.. 
































I like the lines but post them between trees and use them as working time secure tieouts and rotate dogs.. I have 6 The dog hut in the back keep the dogs high and dry in the winter 4ft off the ground, and nice and cool in the summer, it has two 3x5sleeping areas w/the other half opened up.. I am going to remodel as I am adding livestock the land and building a spot to train herding/stock dogs..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> yeah but it serves as the anchor for my springpole!


Nice dog,, what a good worker should look like... I like your setup simple and serves multi purposes... Good IDEEER..


----------

